

Best Way to Parse Twitter Search to Slack Channel? - gregmuender

I have a channel in Slack that is linked to a Twitter account. I want to expand its capabilities, and include search results for certain terms. Considering Zapier. Any other suggestions?
======
gregmuender
looks like mention.com will be a good first start.

